# airbag issue with my 95 240sx.



## 240sxjusowned (Aug 8, 2008)

i just came into posetion of a 95 240sx se. and the sr20det motor for 3 grand. here is the problem the car's dashbourd was not in the car so i had to install it again. when the i looked at the passenger side airbag i saw that there is a big cut in the airbg. so i want to know if i can just leave the airbag sensor disconected or if i can just take the airbag out with out it affecting the way the car runs.

(o and also the car already has the sr20det ecu in it and is already wired up.if that will make a diffrence from the ka ecu as far as the airbag issue goes)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Removing the airbag will not affect engine operation. You'll probably get the airbag warning light on the dash.


----------

